# What's Your Favorite Cologne?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm thinking about asking for a new cologne for Father's Day. Need some ideas. I've had Polo Black but never the Green (original). Any ideas welcome! Hopefully something under say $60.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

My dad always wore Lagerfeld - sentimental to me but I think it's good.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> My dad always wore Lagerfeld - sentimental to me but I think it's good.


That's an interesting one. Never heard of it. Funny how you can remember cologne/perfume smells from younger days and it triggers a memory.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Davidoff coolwater


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Davidoff coolwater


I thought Davidoff makes cigars :lol: same company?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

No idea :lol: any good?


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Armani Mania


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I usually buy a different one each time, currently wearing Versace


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Nautica, the cheapest one


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Funny how you can remember cologne/perfume smells from younger days and it triggers a memory.


Very true. It's a more timeless classic vs being some old-man smell, but ymmv. Let us know what you get! My father's day gifts will come from from a coffee company that apparently grinds up black rifles and puts the bits into the beans . . .


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations. I gave the family a few of these ideas. I'm letting them pick. We'll see!



ABC123 said:


> No idea :lol: any good?


Yea they're good :thumbup:



Pamboys09 said:


> Nautica, the cheapest one


I have Nautica Discover. It's pretty good but doesn't last long. I just learned the difference between eau de toilette and eau de parum. Pretty interesting.

https://www.fragrancex.com/blog/eau-de-toilette/


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I have ~250 different fragrances. Some would call that a problem, but I like having options. :lol:

My favorite is Guerlain Heritage (EDT over the EDP). It's not something that the younger crowd would gravitate towards, and it's a bit more formal (not a shorts & t-shirt frag IMO). But it is awesome and within your budget.

Since it's summer, a few fresh and/or green options that aren't too heavy and fit your budget:
Mugler Cologne
Guerlain Vetiver
Cerruti 1881 Pour Homme
Lalique Encre Noire Sport
Guerlain Homme L'Eau Boisee
Caron Pour Un Homme (prominent fresh lavender, iconic, but not everyone's cuppa)

Stuff that's more blue/aquatic:
Aqua Quorum (similar to Polo Sport)
Nautica Voyage
Davidoff Cool Water (preferably an older Cosmair bottle off ebay)
Cartier Declaration L'Eau (fresh grapefruit)

Plenty of other great frags out there that I might recommend with a better idea of what you're looking for.

Since you mentioned Polo... still good but very different from the version you may have known in high school in the 80s or 90s. It's less densely green now and has picked up a dry woody ashtray kind of thing, but give it a sniff. It's not bad but you can still find the good older stuff on ebay if you know what to look for.
Others that scratch a similar itch as Polo Green...
Esencia Loewe (fantastic, and the older the better, check ebay)
Montana Parfum d'Homme (red box w/ frosted green tower-of-babel looking bottle, check ebay)

Most of these won't be found at a department store fragrance counter but are available from the online discounters and ebay. Fragrancenet and Scented Monkey are probably the two I've used the most but Fragrancex is also good.
Check Fragrantica for reviews. If you want a discussion forum, basenotes.net. I used to be active there, but not so much within the past year or two. Evolving hobbies, only so much time in a day, and I have more juice than I could ever wear in 3 lifetimes. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ScottW said:


> I have ~250 different fragrances. Some would call that a problem, but I like having options. :lol:
> 
> My favorite is Guerlain Heritage (EDT over the EDP). It's not something that the younger crowd would gravitate towards, and it's a bit more formal (not a shorts & t-shirt frag IMO). But it is awesome and within your budget.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this write-up. I've been going through googling each one. I thought I had a lot when I got about 10.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Old Spice


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@ScottW Ended up getting a bottle of the Guerlain Vetiver. Bought it off eBay. Thanks all for the recommendations!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

@pennstater2005 Congrats, that's one of my favorite/most worn bottles. Vetiver is one of my favorite notes, and there's a huge number of frags focused on it, somewhat of a wormhole unto themselves. Guerlain's is one of the standard bearers in that class. Admittedly I'm also a Guerlain ho with 15 of theirs in my collection as full bottles, plus some smaller decants. Anyway, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Guerlain Vetiver is a great choice!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

My go to for 10+ years...

L'Homme Yves Saint Laurent By Yves Saint Laurent For Men. Eau De Toilette Spray 3.3-Ounce Bottle https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015304RU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_dfb9EbABTCYKD


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Old Spice and Sauvage or Acqua di Gio.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Pretty funny thread!!! I remember a kid breaking a new, bottle of Polo in the restroom during eighth grade. The smell was so overpowering throughout the school that they suspended him. :lol:

The last one I wore 20 years ago was Chanel Platinum.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eAs7DM6u_Q


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Craftsman #5


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Bermuda with a little spurge thrown in.


----------

